# Arrival date getting closer - any advice on must bring items



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

It is now just 3 Months until we arrive to start the next chapter of our life, 13th May is "D" day.
Every thing is on track with the majority of our big "To Do" tasks ticked off or well advanced. My good lady has decided that as we have received our removals boxes from the company( we are doing self pack) it is time to pack and we are almost complete!!! I have no doubt over the coming months we will need something from one of the boxes.

I suspect we will have a little bit of space in our removals and I would be very grateful for any suggestions of items we should consider bringing due to lack of availability or cost of the items in Cyprus. We shall be bringing most of our small electrical appliances and all the things that tend to make a house a home - we shall be renting fully furnished.

Any suggestions on must bring items would be much appreciated

I hope the poor weather in Cyprus is not impacting too much on everyone, at least you know in a few days it will be back to sunny days - unlike here in the UK


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

RMcC said:


> It is now just 3 Months until we arrive to start the next chapter of our life, 13th May is "D" day.
> Every thing is on track with the majority of our big "To Do" tasks ticked off or well advanced. My good lady has decided that as we have received our removals boxes from the company( we are doing self pack) it is time to pack and we are almost complete!!! I have no doubt over the coming months we will need something from one of the boxes.
> 
> I suspect we will have a little bit of space in our removals and I would be very grateful for any suggestions of items we should consider bringing due to lack of availability or cost of the items in Cyprus. We shall be bringing most of our small electrical appliances and all the things that tend to make a house a home - we shall be renting fully furnished.
> ...



Hi Roy,

Almost without exception, all electrical items in Cyprus are more expensive than in the UK and a lot of it is inferior quality (much of it is of Chinese manufacture). In some places here (though by no means all), there is no such thing as a guarantee against fault and little or no after sales service. I bought a garden fork in January and used it for the first time last week. It snapped in two. Of course, I cannot find the receipt! I also bought a Black & Decker lawnmower from in November at substantially more than the UK price but when I got it home, I found that it did not contain a power lead. I took it back to the store and was told that this particular model ships to Cyprus without a power lead! I was offered my money back or a power lead at a 20% discount!

The bottom line therefore is to bring your own electrical items (except white goods - whether renting or buying, most properties here have white goods supplied). 

From our short time here, this is my advice to you now:

1. Electric blankets. Really good call. We never used them in the UK but they are really useful here in the short Winter.

2. Power line extenders. These cost around £30 and they will extend the range of your wi-fi by sending the signal through the domestic electrical supply to wherever you want. The type of construction here in Cyprus, coupled with the small bandwidth available tends to degrade the wireless signal in all parts of a property away from the room containing the wireless modem.

3. A dehumidifier. Friends of ours here bought one and find that it extracts around 5 litres every 2-3 days which cuts out most of the condensation and it also appears to lift the temperature by 2 degrees. 

4. Remote control ceiling fans. These are good value in B&Q at a far better price than here in Cyprus. We moved here in October last year and managed to get some good deals on end of Summer season sales. We managed to buy about 10 electrical fans - some desk type and some pedestal type for very little, and suspect that we will be using them regularly come the Summer, but I also wish that I had alsobought a couple of ceiling fans.

Good luck!


----------



## Jo42 (Jan 11, 2015)

These are great tips. I'm taking note for future use!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Actually, I've just thought of another absolutely essential item if you haven't yet got them - surge protectors. Electrical storms (lightning strikes) are fairly common at this time of the year, and in the short time we have been here, we have had 3 power cuts. Although each one didn't last for very long (10 mins to 2 hours), I was thankful that I had brought surge protectors to protect all of our electronic equipment (TV, PCs, phone chargers etc).


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I agree with the items David mentioned above. Some other things i'd recommend:

Grab an Android TV box off Amazon.co.uk - they cost 100-120 euros here an on Amazon UK you can grab one for 50-60 euros. Look for any quad core model with high ratings and XBMC ready.

Cables are ridiculously over priced here. HDMI cables, Optical/SP-DIF cables, anything for home entertainment, I'd bring it with otherwise you'll either be paying 5x what you pay in the UK, or waiting 4 weeks for a cable from eBay / china.

I am going to say "Dehumidifier" again just to emphasize it. I am still waiting for one to arrive from Amazon DE.

99% you will end up with a place here that has tile floors. A steam cleaner is highly recommended. a 12-in-1 morphy richards model costs 60 euros off Amazon UK and they still 3-in-1 generic brand models here for like 70-80 euros.

That is all I can think of off the top of my head!


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

Guys, as always some really helpful and interesting suggestions. I have already ordered a few of the items suggested. Keep them coming, all ideas/suggestions very welcome.

I hope you are not having too much of a hard time with the poor weather at the moment.

Regards to all and many thanks

Roy

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

The poor weather will not last long! thankfully...we too rented fully furnished (although we would have preferred unfurnished or partly) and as you say bought enough to make the house our home. all the suggestion made this far I can only endorse and we did indeed bring most of the items with us. IT is a must, and again cheaper in the UK....an unlocked mobile phone...we invested in Apple and find the IPad and IPhone invaluable...especially for keeping in touch with the UK on Skype. Bring spare consumables if you can...paper, printer ink etc....does your property have a heating source? If it is only an open fire think again...they are rubbish!! Perhaps investing in some energy efficient hearing may be a good buy....anyway enjoy the adventure, we certainly have no regrets...


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

One thing I was advised to bring with me is a decent Duvet for the winter as the ones in the UK are better made.
Cheers


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

Hudswell said:


> The poor weather will not last long! thankfully...we too rented fully furnished (although we would have preferred unfurnished or partly) and as you say bought enough to make the house our home. all the suggestion made this far I can only endorse and we did indeed bring most of the items with us. IT is a must, and again cheaper in the UK....an unlocked mobile phone...we invested in Apple and find the IPad and IPhone invaluable...especially for keeping in touch with the UK on Skype. Bring spare consumables if you can...paper, printer ink etc....does your property have a heating source? If it is only an open fire think again...they are rubbish!! Perhaps investing in some energy efficient hearing may be a good buy....anyway enjoy the adventure, we certainly have no regrets...


Many thanks, we have not yet rented a property but will be looking for one with central heating if possible. We both have IPhones, unlocked and iPads. I have also a supply of consumables on my to-buy list. 
We are looking forward to the adventure and great to hear it has worked for you

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

wizard4 said:


> One thing I was advised to bring with me is a decent Duvet for the winter as the ones in the UK are better made. Cheers


 very pleased to say we have good quality duvets packed

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## nemo1843 (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes, electric blankets are a must, we also brought two portable gas fires with us, although these are widely available here. Paracetamol & aspirin are alot cheaper in the UK with "own brands" i.e. Tesco, so worth stocking up on those. We also brought a wide range of energy saving bulbs which seem cheaper back in the UK. 

I must admit electrical items do seem more expensive, although I did purchase a very competitively priced washing machine just before Christmas which was infact cheaper here than the UK!

Good luck with the move, exciting times


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

nemo1843 said:


> Yes, electric blankets are a must, we also brought two portable gas fires with us, although these are widely available here. Paracetamol & aspirin are alot cheaper in the UK with "own brands" i.e. Tesco, so worth stocking up on those. We also brought a wide range of energy saving bulbs which seem cheaper back in the UK. I must admit electrical items do seem more expensive, although I did purchase a very competitively priced washing machine just before Christmas which was infact cheaper here than the UK! Good luck with the move, exciting times


 thanks, electric blanket, supply of meds all packed. We are hoping to find a villa with central heating so have not considered gas heaters. If we don't find a villa with central heating and need to purchase gas heaters we will do that after arrival

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It is very rare to find a rental with central heating.


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

Veronica said:


> It is very rare to find a rental with central heating.


Agree, as I have been looking at the various agency sites and properties with central heating are hard to find, but there are the odd few out there. Hopefully a few will be available when we start our search in May.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

RMcC said:


> Guys, as always some really helpful and interesting suggestions. I have already ordered a few of the items suggested. Keep them coming, all ideas/suggestions very welcome.
> 
> I hope you are not having too much of a hard time with the poor weather at the moment.
> 
> ...


Hi Roy,

Not long to go now! Another fairly simple item has come to mind (now that we have had some really consistent days of sunshine) which I have not seen generally available over here - but I may be corrected by others who have lived here far longer. We brought with us a couple of M&S cool insulated shopping bags - the ones with the silver lining inside. I believe that most supermarkets in the UK sell the same sort of thing. We often do a food shop whilst in Paphos and drive back to Polis. These bags are essential for transporting the likes of butter and all chilled foodstuffs when the weather is as hot as it is now (and will get far hotter in the months to come!)


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

David_&_Letitia said:


> Hi Roy,
> 
> Not long to go now! Another fairly simple item has come to mind (now that we have had some really consistent days of sunshine) which I have not seen generally available over here - but I may be corrected by others who have lived here far longer. We brought with us a couple of M&S cool insulated shopping bags - the ones with the silver lining inside. I believe that most supermarkets in the UK sell the same sort of thing. We often do a food shop whilst in Paphos and drive back to Polis. These bags are essential for transporting the likes of butter and all chilled foodstuffs when the weather is as hot as it is now (and will get far hotter in the months to come!)


 David,

Yes, getting very close, 36 days until we arrive(not that we are counting).
Very pleased to say everything appears to be on track with the next milestone being the collection of the car and boxes on 29th. 
Good point about the cool bags and we will look to grab a couple when we are next in the big stores. I am very pleased to say we have had a couple of very good days here in Scotland with temperatures at around 16-17 degrees, hopefully it will continue for a few more days


----------



## kdw2k (May 13, 2013)

We have found the plug in the wall rechargeable torch.. We bought ours in Olson, absolutely fantastic, it plugs in the wall, and is constantly charged.
If the power goes off it then acts as an emergency light and you can take if from the holder and use it wherever.
Think it cost about £12.99 
A spare unlocked mobile phone, the cheap ones out here are with small buttons and if like me you can't see them well, it's almost impossible to see! Again, mobiles are very expensive here.
Bedding is quite expensive here, especially duvet covers!!!!!!!!!
Anyway best of luck in your new life chapter x


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

kdw2k said:


> We have found the plug in the wall rechargeable torch.. We bought ours in Olson, absolutely fantastic, it plugs in the wall, and is constantly charged. If the power goes off it then acts as an emergency light and you can take if from the holder and use it wherever. Think it cost about £12.99 A spare unlocked mobile phone, the cheap ones out here are with small buttons and if like me you can't see them well, it's almost impossible to see! Again, mobiles are very expensive here. Bedding is quite expensive here, especially duvet covers!!!!!!!!! Anyway best of luck in your new life chapter x


 many thanks, thankfully we have all your great suggestions covered and items packed and ready to go. Looking forward to the move and the days are passing pretty quick😃


----------



## SPECKY (Nov 12, 2014)

RMcC said:


> many thanks, thankfully we have all your great suggestions covered and items packed and ready to go. Looking forward to the move and the days are passing pretty quick😃


Hi Roy 
We are also looking to move over to Cyprus around September and like you it should be a bit different to Scotland
Regards
Alan


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

SPECKY said:


> Hi Roy We are also looking to move over to Cyprus around September and like you it should be a bit different to Scotland Regards Alan


 Alan, 
Good luck with your planned move later this year. The forum provides really good information in all areas you need to know to make the move as smooth as possible. I have found everyone very helpful even when you ask the most basic questions. I hope your move goes to plan, we are now counting down the days and can't wait to get to Cyprus and get settled in.
Roy


----------



## jmcvey533 (Apr 12, 2015)

we are also thinking of moving later this year and although I live in northern Ireland I am from Scotland originally. there are some good tips and please keep them coming and keep posting when you complete the move please and good luck.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to this forum - lots of useful and up to date information can be found by scrolling down the threads.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

jmcvey533 said:


> we are also thinking of moving later this year and although I live in northern Ireland I am from Scotland originally. there are some good tips and please keep them coming and keep posting when you complete the move please and good luck.


Welcome to the friendliest Cyprus Expat Forum!

We moved to Cyprus from Belfast last October. I worked in Portadown, so we know Dromore, Banbridge Craigavon and Co Down quite well. We used McGimpseys removals when we relocated, and certainly recommend their service to you.

Best of luck.


----------



## jmcvey533 (Apr 12, 2015)

how is the work situation at the moment in Cyprus and its cold and raining here in dromore


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

jmcvey533 said:


> how is the work situation at the moment in Cyprus and its cold and raining here in dromore


It's 20C here today with bright sunshine and a very slight breeze. The best weather in my opinion!

Although we are retired, I can tell you that the job situation here is not good for anyone who needs work. There are few jobs available and many Cypriot employers now favour family members as you would expect. There are also quite a number of Eastern Europeans in the hospitality business here, and they work for very small wages and long hours. It you need to work here, I advise you to think long and hard before making any firm plans to come over unless you have a specific skill and can speak Greek fluently.


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

This may be a silly question and one that has been answered before on the forum. Are UK telephone handsets compatible with the system in Cyprus, can I bring our handsets and use then if we decide to have a landline facility installed? Don't wish to bring them if they are going to be of no use to us.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, they'll work.

Pete


----------



## RMcC (Dec 31, 2013)

PeteandSylv said:


> Yes, they'll work.
> 
> Pete


perfect, thanks for letting me know


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

*Congratulations!*



jmcvey533 said:


> how is the work situation in Cyprus at the moment and its cold and raining here today


Congratulations!

Just heard the good news - looking forward to seeing you. 
:tea:


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

If you are bringing a vacuum cleaner make sure you bring bags for it!


----------

